# Ladies,  Beware - the latest scam



## Crunchie (19 May 2005)

Ladies,

Please take note!

This new scam is being pulled mainly on older women who are past the age of giving a running pursuit.

What happens is that when the intended victim stops for a red light, an almost nude, good looking, tanned, muscled young man comes up to her car and pretends to wash the windshield.

While he is doing this, another young, handsome athletic man opens the back door of the car, takes anything valuable and, if traffic is not heavy he may insist the woman drive off with him to some lonely spot, where he has his way with her. They are very good at this.

They got my friend seven times Friday and five times Saturday.

She couldn't find them on Sunday!!!


----------



## ClubMan (19 May 2005)

Like the old one about the two nuns in the park who were confronted by a flasher. One had a stroke. The other couldn't reach.


----------



## Simeon (8 Mar 2008)

A nun says to the Mother Superior, "There's a case of syphilis in the convent!" Mother Superior says, "Thank goodness. I was getting tired of the Chablis."


----------



## RMCF (10 Mar 2008)

2 nuns riding their bikes down a cobbled street.

One turns to the other and says, "I haven't come this way before".


----------



## ailbhe (15 Mar 2008)

Two nuns are walking back to the convent late on night when they become aware of a man following them. They speed up, he does too. They agree to go their separate ways as he can't follow both and one will be able to get back to the convent to get help.

So they split and the man follows the younger nun. The other runs back to the convent and shortly after she arrives the younger nun comes racing in.
"Oh, thank God you're safe. How did you get away" they all ask.

" well, he followed me down a dark road and I turned to face him. I knew what he wanted so I hitched up my skirt" she says.

"Oh Lord. What happened" the other nuns cried.

"He dropped his trousers of course" the young nun says.

"And then what happened" they ask.

"Well, the inevitable........ I ran. 

A nun with her skirt hitched up can run much faster than a man with his trousers pulled down".


----------



## ajapale (16 Mar 2008)

urban myth.

This joke alert has been doing the rounds since early 2005.


----------



## Simeon (16 Mar 2008)

Some nuns are renovating an old religious house and are getting hot and sweaty. The Mother Superior (gentle soul) told them that they could take off their clothes to make life more tolerable. They all agreed, but decided to lock the door  - just in case. They are all working away, naked and sweaty, when there's a knock at the door. "Who's there?", says the Mother Superior. From outside "The blind man". The Mother Superior opens the door and the man says, "Lovely tits Sister. Now where do you want these blinds?"


----------



## Joe1234 (17 Mar 2008)

ajapale said:


> urban myth.
> 
> This joke alert has been doing the rounds since early 2005.



It was posted here in May 2005.


----------



## collis (18 Mar 2008)

If its old Nun jokes we're doing , heres my humble offering....

A priest offered a Nun a lift.
>
> She got in and crossed her legs, forcing her gown to reveal a leg.
>
> The priest nearly had an accident.
>
> After controlling the car, he stealthily slid his hand up her leg.
>
> The nun said, 'Father, remember Psalm 129?'
>
> The priest removed his hand. But, changing gears, he let his hand  
> slide up her leg again.
> The nun once again said, 'Father, remember Psalm 129?'
>
> The priest apologized 'Sorry sister but the flesh is weak.'
>
> Arriving at the convent, the nun sighed heavily and went on her way.
>
> On his arrival at the church, the priest rushed to look up Psalm  
> 129. It said, 'Go forth and seek, further up, you will find glory.'
>
> Moral of the story:
> If you are not well informed in your job, you might miss a great  
> opportunity.


----------

